# Turning off Tivo suggest



## bigballs75 (Feb 6, 2010)

Does anyone know how to turn off the Tivo suggest record function?

Also, when you record items, can you set the auto delete off?

Cheers


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Yes. Yes.

1) Messages and Settings- Settings - Recordings - TiVo Suggestions
(But there's only one very minor reason to turn Suggestions off.)
2) Recording Options - Keep Until - Keep until I delete


----------

